# Amarone



## MUMBA (Nov 16, 2009)

Started some amarone 10-13-09 sg 11 i racked it the other day and checked sg again it was 1020 temp in room 68 is this rite or do i have trouble it taste sweet


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2009)

Its still probably fermenting and Id get the temp up so it finishes easier. Amarones will usually finish off pretty dry but you might perceive it to be sweeter then it really is due to the raisont taste it usually has.


----------



## MUMBA (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks wade


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a F Y I ,
I made a Amarone from Italian juice in October of LAST year. I did a MLF and oaked. Today I just bottled it after 13 months aging. Boy does it taste good now. I am gonna "cellar" it for at least 3-5 years. I am just tasting some '06 this year.


----------



## ERASMO (Nov 18, 2009)

Tom,

Glad to hear you had good results with the amarone. I have been a bit nervous about how mine would turn out. This is the first time I have done an amarone. Could you post your process for that aged batch you did. I am relatively new to making wine at home. I am making from fresh juice. I have a 5.2 gallon batch that has been racked out of primary fermentation for a couple of weeks. I did add some oak and was going to rack again after a six weeks. That is were I am at now. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2009)

You seem to live near me. What town in Chester Co you from?
I added 3# of rasins
Yeast RC 212 ferment dry .. rack
Add MLF
rack in 3 months and add 2 cups of med toast oak left it in for 2 months rack
Add 1/4tsp k-meta every 3 months AFTER MLF
DO NOT ADD SORBATE to a wine thats has gone thru MLF
rack as needed
I kept this in my living room as my cellar gets real cold in the winter.


----------



## ERASMO (Nov 18, 2009)

Cochranville

I am very new to this. Sorry, What is MLF?


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like you are well over an hour away.

Malolactic fermentation (MLF) occurs in wine as the result of the metabolic activity of certain
adapted strains of lactic acid bacteria (LAB). The reduction of wine acidity and the modification of
wine flavour due to this secondary bacterial fermentation are often considered to benefit wine
quality. The advantages of induction of MLF by inoculation with selected strains of LAB are twofold.
First, to have better control over the time and speed of malic acid conversion, and, second, to have
a positive influence on wine flavour and quality. Sensory studies show that flavour compounds
produced by LAB impart recognizable changes to the flavour characteristics of the wine 1. Several
studies show that different strains of malolactic bacteria (MLB) will have different sensory effects in
wines but the influence of the timing of bacterial addition and the level of inoculation is not
well understood.


----------



## ERASMO (Nov 18, 2009)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the explanation.
Thanks


----------



## MUMBA (Nov 19, 2009)

THANK YOU WADE MY ANARONE IS BUBBLING THROUGH THE AIR LOCK I MOVED the room temp 2 78: all is well 

i have 40 gal of amarone i made 2 1/2 years ago just started drinking it now its great thats why i made more


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2009)

Good to hear my friend!


----------



## Lurker (Nov 30, 2009)

Tom , I have an Italian Amarone just started in Oct. I see that you added raisons to yours which I believe is the same as mine. Mine is juice from Genos. I have never added fruit to grape juice and I wonder what benifits are gained. I can see maybe for body but are you also looking for flavor?

Rich L.


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2009)

Rich,
Amarone I added 2 1/2 # of raisens. 2 reasons;
1 for body
2 for flavor
I added it in the primary. Once dry I racked and added MLF for 3 months Then racked and added k-meta and aged in a carboy for a year. 
BTW I just bottled my '08 Amarone (13months aging). Now to let it sit for a few years B4 tasting. Speaking of which The Wine Gods had some left over for me @ bottling. Hmmm GOOD!
You are always welcome at any of my Wine Club meetings. You will learn alot!


----------

